# Texas



## neonchick (Jul 22, 2013)

If you live in Texas tell me plz and what city you live in thanks


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

neonchick said:


> If you live in Texas tell me plz and what city you live in thanks


HeyNeon Chick. Just south of Houston here. Also, there is a Texas thread for all the Texas out there. LW even added a map so we can plot our locations. Go check it outa d welcome if you are new on here.


----------

